# MI German Wirehair Pointer Breeders



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

Chewy-
Ahhh..gottcha. Makes sense. I was mixing up the Wire Hair and the Dratt stuff. Man that white bitch looks very good!

jfn- not sure what you comment is in reference to; however I highly doubt the color of the dogs fur has anything to do with its bird hunting ability. Though some claim certain genes do pair up and I suppose fur coat may pair with some other attribute...however that I do not know. All I know is forwhatever historical reason a long time ago when a breed was developed the group in charged picked a color and called it the standard. Hell i think a solid black Brittany would be SWEEET!....other than a flook don't think you will ever see on


----------



## greene125 (Sep 22, 2011)

Rugergundog said:


> Greene- Your dog looks great. Pardon my ignorance; but is white an approved color for the breed? I was always under the assumption that the German folks did not want white.


Thanks. He's a great dog with natural hunting ability and he is a wonderful family pet. I wish we could spend more time to develop him to his full potential. 

We chose the white because of better visibility in field and in AKC conformation white seems more popular in the last couple years.


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

My question is, how does that white work in a duck blind?

A lot of guys use the breed as duck dogs and I would think white would be counter productive from a camo standpoint.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## greene125 (Sep 22, 2011)

WestCoastHunter said:


> My question is, how does that white work in a duck blind?
> 
> A lot of guys use the breed as duck dogs and I would think white would be counter productive from a camo standpoint.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


We don't hunt ducks. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## chewy (Mar 27, 2006)

WestCoastHunter said:


> My question is, how does that white work in a duck blind?
> 
> A lot of guys use the breed as duck dogs and I would think white would be counter productive from a camo standpoint.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


how does a yellow lab work in the dick blind? how often do you duck hunt?


----------



## chewy (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## jfn (Apr 24, 2011)

Just fun' en with the fact that my GWP is black !!


----------



## birddoggirl (Aug 20, 2009)

A black roan GWP is actually accepted - If shown in the show ring, it is to be considered a severe fault. I love my black roan girl, Raven - great all around dog, family and hunting. And her color draws a crowd


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

birddoggirl said:


> A black roan GWP is actually accepted - If shown in the show ring, it is to be considered a severe fault. I love my black roan girl, Raven - great all around dog, family and hunting. And her color draws a crowd


I'd like to see a picture of Raven.


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

Still kickin around a wire hair Dennis? 

Given your history with puddle duck hunting, I'd say it seems like a natural fit. I predict you will have no fewer than six of them by the end of the decade. 

Promise you will take me to a beaver pond and let me see what this duck hunting business is all about. BTW, I don't like mornings. Is that going to be a problem? 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

RecurveRx said:


> BTW, I don't like mornings. Is that going to be a problem?
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Won't be a problem for me...


----------



## birddoggirl (Aug 20, 2009)

Raven


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

birddoggirl said:


> Raven


She looks good, thanks for posting the pics. I like the black ones.


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

chewy said:


> how does a yellow lab work in the dick blind? how often do you duck hunt?


At the moment, not often. In the future with a different breed of dog...I might.

A yellow lab actually works well in certain types of cover. Particularly if we're talking about goose hunting.

Look, I don't have the answer. That's why I asked the question.


----------



## jfn (Apr 24, 2011)

My black GWP sadie .


----------



## Dave and Michelle Weaver (Jan 22, 2018)

Steve B. said:


> All:
> 
> I am considering picking up a GWP to have fun with on upland hunts (Grouse, Woodcock, Pheasants). Any suggestions for breeders?


Purepoint German Wirehaired Pointers in Muskegon area. These dogs hunt both upland anc waterfowl. Good family dogs for active people.


----------

